# Need Help with Obed. Books/DVDs



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I know this subject has been discussed in depth, but it seems like most people are asking about one specific DVD or book. I'd love to see a compare/contrast or short synapsis of some of the different competitive obedience books/DVDs out there. But since there needs to be question attached (so I get some info that I really want!), here she goes...

I'm not 100% new to competitive obedience (I've competed/am competing with my Novice A dog so far). And, well, Ruby's performance makes me want to do a better job with Piper (currently 5 months old). My biggest hang-ups are heeling and general precision (both heeling and in the rest of the exercises). I can teach the basic exercises, but they might not be as pretty as they need to be.

Please tell me which dvds/books you can't live without.

Here's my current library:
Books:
Choose to Heel
Building Blocks for Performance
Dogs are Problem Solvers
Probably some others, but I don't feel like digging through them all now!
Lot's more hunt training and agility books
DVDs:
Janice Gunn's DVDs
Others: several Susan Garrett, Susan Salo, Evan Graham DVDs

I think I've got agility and hunt test books/DVDs covered, but I'd like a bit more help with the obedience.

I've, in the past, watched Ann Marie Silverton's videos (VHS) and I may be able to borrow those again. I've also borrowed Terri Arnold's books. Both of these were a couple of years ago, so I was more focused on improving Ruby than starting a new puppy.

I'm thinking I definitely should get Terri Arnold's books. I could possibly swing Connie Cleveland's DVDs too if they are really helpful or do I need my own copy of some of Ann Maries' stuff (I can't do both!). What about some of the proofing books I've seen on Dogwise? Yunck's Art of Proofing, Quigley/Ramsey's Success is in the proofing, Sawford's Ring Ready? Are any of those better/more recommended, or maybe I can hold off on that until a little later? What about the newer Choose to Heel DVD?

I wish someone would come up with a NetFlix of dog training videos and books! It's hard to pull the trigger on a $150 set of videos without knowing whether or not you're going to like them!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think that Terri Arnold's books are the most detailed. I still use her attention program on every dog I train.

I also like Adele Yunk and Judy Byron's book A Balancing Act.

I personally find Anne Marie Silverton's videos too boring to watch. 

I've only seen Connie's DVDs once since I don't personally own them, but I did like them. I see you already have her book so if you don't want to invest that much money in the video set at least you get a general idea of her training philosophies.

I just ordered the DVD Cruise Control for Power Heeling by Jan DeMello (she also did the Around the Clock for Scent Discrimination video, which IMO is a must have for teaching articles). 

Building a Bridge from Training to Testing (I think that's the name) is a very good book for getting the same results in the ring that you get in practice.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm glad you said that about Ann Marie-I remember not be really excited by them, but thought maybe I just didn't "get it" yet!

I'll look thru Connie's book a bit more before I decide on her DVDs.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

The Yunk/Byron book, Competition Obedience, A Balancing Act, is excellent. They present many different approaches to teaching obedience that accomodate the differences between dogs and their trainers. I use it as my "bible". I am currently reading Janet Lewis's Smart Trainers, Brilliant Dogs. It is out of print, but available used on Amazon etc. My coach recommended it, and I am quite enjoying it so far. She really focuses on the psychology of dog training--using behavioural techniques properly and analyzing when/why things sometimes go wrong. I bought it because of her discussion of "ring wise dogs" (e.g., see Casey's picture!). I have come away with lots of reasons to change my behaviour in order to change Casey's in the ring, and I look forward to trying them out! There are good books out there, but also lots that sound like they would be useful for obedience, but really are for those looking for basic pet instruction (e.g. avoid anything with "clicker training" in the title.) Good Luck!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

PS...I believe that Yunk/Byron have videos too for teaching different aspects of obedience exercises. I would expect they would be good, based on the book, but haven't used them.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have Adele's books and I think they are both wonderful! Success is in the Proofing is also a VERY good book!!! I have all 3 of Terri's books and I love all of them. I refer to them on occasion and they ahve wonderful suggestions..etc. I have Janice Gunn's DVD's and I like them both. I have some of the wonderful VHS tapes of the great Sylvia Bishop..I would get those if you could!

I have Connie's book and I have Janet Lewis' book as well. I have most of what all of you have said...if only I could think what's in my library! haha.

I also like sports books. Things on mental toughness, etc. There are 3 books out there that I would get just to get you into the mental state: 2 are by the same author "It's Not Just about the Ribbons" and I can't think of the other book...but the lady does horse stuff, just imagine a dog on the cover! If you are a fan of the great Pat Summitt, I would get her book as well. The first book that she wrote, it's also on mental toughness..etc.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG--I am getting so many great book suggestions from this thread...so much for my New Year's budget!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> OMG--I am getting so many great book suggestions from this thread...so much for my New Year's budget!!


No kidding! I won't even say how much I've spent since Christmas!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha..you guys crack me up!! Yes, there are MANY great books out there..you just gotta know where to find them! LOL!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am not sure where in Central Iowa you are located but there are some very nice training centers in Iowa.I think books and videos are wonderful but there is nothing like getting into a class and having someone experienced see what is missing and what is correct and helping you tweak and balance those. You could also go to a local dog show and speak with the obedience people in the area for recommendations. It is also fun to learn and share that with other people who love it also.


----------

